# Snow chains - what is everyone using?



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

It's likely Caltrans will require I put a set of snow chains on during our Xmas trip up to 7k feet, what should I have stashed away in the trunk just in case?

Help a fair weather Californian out with some advise :beer:


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought a set of Peerless Auto-Trac 0155005 self adjusting chains. I haven’t had to use them yet on the Tiguan but I had a set for my MKV Jetta and they worked great. They come in a soft bag and it fits perfectly in the spare tire area.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

brianbgw said:


> I bought a set of Peerless Auto-Trac 0155005 self adjusting chains. I haven’t had to use them yet on the Tiguan but I had a set for my MKV Jetta and they worked great. They come in a soft bag and it fits perfectly in the spare tire area.


They go on the front wheels of the Tig only, just 1 pair?


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Row1Rich said:


> They go on the front wheels of the Tig only, just 1 pair?


That’s my understanding, most of the time (even in snow) the front wheels are doing all the work and the rears are only driven when a slip is detected up front.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

As a snow belt transplant, I use winter tires and have peerless auto-trac chains as backup... for my ikon base pass

VW limits the snow chains to 215/65r17 (the base S wheel/tire combo)

Since you have the SEL with 235mm wide tires, consider Autosock as it was recently approved by Caltrans

Or for much more money, konig k-summit. They attach to one lug bolt and don't wrap behind the tire
https://konigchain.com/chains/consumer-snow-chains/passenger-car/konig-k-summit.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk

http://www.dot.ca.gov/cttravel/chain-controls.html

Requirement 1 (R-1): Chains are required on all vehicles except passenger vehicles and light-duty trucks under 6,000 pounds gross weight and equipped with snow tires1 on at least two drive wheels. Chains must be carried by vehicles using snow tires. All vehicles towing trailers must have chains on one drive axle. Trailers with brakes must have chains on at least one axle.

Requirement 2 (R2): Chains or traction devices2 are required on all vehicles except four wheel/ all wheel drive vehicles with snow-tread tires on all four wheels.
NOTE: *(Four wheel/all wheel drive vehicles must carry traction devices in chain control areas.)*

Requirement 3 (R3): Chains or traction devices are required on all vehicles, no exceptions.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> Since you have the SEL with 235mm wide tires,


They're 255mm actually, so I'll be looking at the socks. Thanks for the info!


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> Since you have the SEL with 235mm wide tires, consider Autosock as it was recently approved by Caltrans


Do you have any experience with these. I've heard that they soak up a ton and it makes taking them off/storing them a mess.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Do you have any experience with these. I've heard that they soak up a ton and it makes taking them off/storing them a mess.


no.

i use actual chains such as the Peerless Auto-trac as mentioned earlier

Peerless Auto-trac snow chain practise fitting by thisistan, on Flickr

Have tried Thule CB-12, Thule K-summit and Spikes Spider in the past.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

BsickPassat said:


> no.
> 
> i use actual chains such as the Peerless Auto-trac as mentioned earlier
> 
> ...


Nice. I'm going to have to look into them. 
As a fellow West Coast guy, the kids are getting curious about that white stuff they've been seeing on TV.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Nice. I'm going to have to look into them.
> As a fellow West Coast guy, the kids are getting curious about that white stuff they've been seeing on TV.


I got the Peerless ones because they were available for dirt cheap at the time of purchase.

VW recommends chains only with 215/65r17 tires.

Some people may run the risk with other tire/wheel combos. (Peerless) SCC Super-Z6 cables are 6mm thick, which may help with the clearance issue


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Do you have any experience with these. I've heard that they soak up a ton and it makes taking them off/storing them a mess.


I ended up ordering 2 sets of the Autosock AS697, as the tires on my Tig are 255/45/19. They will be used very briefly, if at all. We'll see how they work if I end up having to use them and report back. Hell, this is CA, the snow might be all gone by the time we go on our trip in a couple weeks.


----------

